# Lily complete I think lol



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys simply was not happy with and I hope the extra work made it better


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i know the image from a speedpaint or tutorial or so. you should always mention reference when you do a study.

edit : found the image. original can be found on deviantart : http://fav.me/d9e66kl


----------

